# Antler mount templates



## TroyMN

I used the search feature but came out empty after couple dozen links.
can anyone help me find printable 2D templates for items like this
European deer skull mount
other deer mount plaques


http://lumberjocks.com/assets/pictures/projects/305283-438x.jpg
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=589139

Thanks
Troy


----------



## rayking49

I always just draw mine out. To get it perfectly identical on both sides, I draw and cut out half of it on poster board. Then I'll trace that on the wood, flip it to other side, trace it there, and voila, you've got a plaque! Drawing a centerline helps when laying it out.


----------



## Woodford

I know it takes away from getting to work in the shop making one, but I just used old weathered fence slat. Couldn't be happier with it. I did the European mount as well, don't like the boiling method.


----------



## TroyMN

Thanks for the reply, yours looks very nice. I just ended up drawing my design, 5versions later I had a good one.


----------



## Woodford

I'd like to see how yours turned out, I'm now thinking about making a base similar to the one in this post to sit on a table.


----------



## rayking49

Yes, show us the one you made.


----------



## TroyMN

I don't have any done yet put here are some in process pictures.




My favorite, awesome grain


----------



## Woodford

That one would be my favorite as well, grain makes it. Nice work.


----------



## rayking49

Awesome job man.


----------



## cnester1

What kind of wood is that?


----------



## TroyMN

It is just plain old white oak. The tree's I cut down and had a buddy mill them, mostly quarter sawn.That was just some of the best grain.


----------



## Rich L Boyd

I've having trouble finding templates online too but have on from a taxidermist from years back that I like well enough -- I think I'll take it off the wall and trace around it to get the template. Then I'll take it to my friend who has a bandsaw and have him knockout 10-20 of them for me. (I have quite an accumulation of shed antlers and saved antlers and skulls piled up). I'm thinking of just using salvaged barn wood boards, unfinished, left rough -- suits my tastes.


----------

